# Crochet Along



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in starting a crochet along? I've been reading the threads here and they all seem to be about knitting, which I've never learned to do. But I do crochet and would love to make some new fiber friends!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi UrbanHouseMouse! Welcome to the Fold! We had a crochet along a few months back, the ladies there made socks. I'll see if I can find the thread and post it for you so you can see. We don't have a lot of crocheters here but it seems like we are getting more and more each day.

If you would like to start a crochet along you are welcome to do that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the thread I was talking about. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/fiber-arts/425999-2012-new-year-crochet-long.html


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, kitchen crochet along it is. A simple dishcloth pattern, using one stitch. I'll post the pattern and a pic to get you all started by the end of the day. you will need crochet cotton for this, not traditional yarn. you can get this at evilmart for less than 2 dollars, or your regular craft shop should have it. One week from today we will close enrollment and begin! start signing up now!


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am in ... I am working on a baby afghan, but I love dishcloths for projects that I can bring with me.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds awesome! I'll do it too.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Me, too!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds great. Let me know when we start!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'll join in, though I'm way beyond beginner... I've been wanting to make a summer afghan in cotton, so this will be a fun way to do that.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

This sounds great, I have crocheted for many years, but can not read a pattern. A beginner pattern is just what I have been looking for!


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Ok, stupid question but exactly how does this work?


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am just beginning to learn crochet. I would LOVE to join in, if you'll have me!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

UrbanHouseMouse said:


> Would anyone be interested in starting a crochet along? I've been reading the threads here and they all seem to be about knitting, which I've never learned to do. But I do crochet and would love to make some new fiber friends!


Welcome aboard


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

@catzkids~ its easy. ill post the pattern. and a picture. everyone gets their materials together and we all begin on the same day. at the end of each day, we post a row count or item count. we are done when everyone involved has completed at least one of the item in question. want to play?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

When were you thinking of starting this?


----------



## SarahT (Dec 26, 2010)

I would like to join. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ooh, ooh, I want to play, too! I knit, too, but in my heart I'm a crocheter.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Did I miss the start? Is it posted somewhere else?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been watching this thread so that I could join in if I liked the posted pattern. But it appears we have lost our leader. I thought I would post the pattern that I use most often for dishcloths and dishtowels and we could use it if anyone wants to. Here is a link to the pattern. It's very basic with just chain stitches and single crochets. I like it for beginners because after the first row there really isn't any counting because your pattern is laid out for you. 

*A quick note on the pattern. It says multiples of three, but I've found that it needs to be multiples of three that are odd numbers (9,15,21...) plus 2. If not you end up with an extra stitch.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

KyMama said:


> *A quick note on the pattern. It says multiples of three, but I've found that it needs to be multiples of three that are odd numbers (9,15,21...) plus 2. If not you end up with an extra stitch.


I'm in! Very new to crochet, so would you mind explaining this a little further? I'm sorry


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

jen8753 said:


> I'm in! Very new to crochet, so would you mind explaining this a little further? I'm sorry


Wow, this is really hard to explain, I've rewritten it several times now. I hope this makes sense. When you make your starting chain the pattern says it will need to be multiples of 3 plus 2. This means that your total number on your starting chain should be divisible by three, plus 2 extra chains. For example, you've chained 21, it's a multiple of 3 (3x7=21) so you just need to add your 2 extra chains. As far as the pattern, it will not work if your multiple of 3 is an even number like 24 because you end up with an extra chain at the end. A simpler way to count would be a multiple of 6 plus 5 (unless I did my math wrong :teehee: ). The reason the pattern is wrote like this is so that you can make your project whatever size you want. It's really more of a stitch than a pattern and is very versatile. It can be used for anything from dishcloths to afghans. 

I've probably confused you even more now. Maybe someone else can jump in here and clarify. 

*For our beginners here is a link to Lion Brand's written and video instructions for crochet.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you so much! I understand it much better now. I'm so excited to start this today! Thanks again


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

The "plus 2" is added at the end because the next row uses a skipped chain in the pattern. Those extra chains are what usually cause the piece to square off. At the end of each row, you add chains before starting the next row for the same reason. If you don't, the piece will shrink as you progress. In the original starting chain, you still have to add them. So the multiple of 3 (let's say 30 stitches for a large) gives you the base of your piece and this is the number of stitches you should have as your piece progresses. Adding 2 more chains to the start squares it off. If you want 30 stitches in your piece, you will need to chain 32.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to explain the plus 2. Thanks Falls-Acre!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I decided to crochet along all by myself. Here are some cloths I whipped up the other day to show some of our new crocheters possiblities. No patterns, just a variety of stitches and shapes.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for posting- I am starting a headband- with no pattern and I had to rip like 2 rows out cause I added stiches! But- I keep trudging along


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Polly, is that one off to the left a tunisian (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) stitch?


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

weever said:


> Polly, is that one off to the left a tunisian (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) stitch?


Good catch, weever! It's tunisian simple stitch (we called it "afghan stitch" back in the day) with single crochet edge to even everything up. I like it for scrubbing because it's thick and doesn't stretch.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been wanting to learn that--but I think you need a special hook, don't you?

Very nice!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

They make a special hook, but I learned how to do it on a regular hook. As long as you aren't making anything too big it works out okay. Then you can decide if you want to buy another hook. I have one, but find it awkward to use. I'm a crocheter so using hooks as long as knitting needles is weird for me. Here is a link that has a good pictorial.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

That's right, KyMama.

Weever, I have had good success using old(antique) wooden crochet hooks. They're not as long as the afghan/tunisian hooks. I only own one afghan hook (size H, excellent for many weights). The main thing is the shaft should be straight, not have a thumb indentation. The stitches need to slide the length of the hook. 

I'm going to try carving one from a piece of dowel (how's that for thrifty?) and I'll report back shortly. If that works, it'll be cheapo way to try tunisian and see if you like it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is my very first project:
A headband
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578215_3603314915892_1064166812_3337335_1636937852_n.jpg

Annndd it fits!:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580059_3603315155898_1396088161_n.jpg

I have NO idea how I made the flower- LOL I just started crocheting and went in circles until it looked like a flower!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice, you're on your way now!




> I have NO idea how I made the flower- LOL I just started crocheting and went in circles until it looked like a flower!


Haha! That's my favorite pattern! Just start and see what you end up with.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hooray, Becka!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> Here is my very first project:
> A headband
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578215_3603314915892_1064166812_3337335_1636937852_n.jpg
> 
> ...


:rock:'n! Thats the way you do them! Isnt it fun? You can make your own designs. I can do that with crochet, Im not good enough with knitting yet to do that.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am not sure I will ever learn how to knit! I tried - but then again I tried before I learned to crochet- and I picked up crocheting quickly- so I am now spoiled!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love to crochet! Just finished a lovely shawl and I'm working on three baby blankets  love this thread! Can any master crochet ladies help with questions we may have?


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Silverstar, show pics of your work! I'm not a "master" crocheter, but am experienced and so are several others here. Ask away; start a new thread if that works better. Someone will answer. Our fearless leader, Marchwind, will embrace and support you but I don't think she cares to crochet. (She'll pop in and correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is the washcloth I made today. It was made with some scrap pieces of cotton that I had left over from other projects.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the stripes! It's always nice to dress up an everyday useful item with a pretty detail.


----------

